# wieviele Tage der Monat X hat



## Markorieser (14. Nov 2006)

Würde gerne wissen wie man ermitteln kann, wieviele Tage der Monat X hat. Ich habe einen java.sql.Timestamp und würde anhand dessen dies gerne herausfinden. Weis das zufällig jemand?


----------



## kaie (14. Nov 2006)

Ein Timestamp-Objekt ist gleichzeit ein java.util.Date, mit dem Du Dir ganz normal ein Calendar-Objekt erzeugen kannst:

```
public int tageImMonat( Timestamp t )
{
  GregorianCalendar gc = new GregorianCalendar();
  gc.setTime(t);
  return gc.getActualMaximum(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
}
```


----------



## Markorieser (14. Nov 2006)

Super, vielen dank!!!


----------

